# Apple TV et Livebox



## basteros (6 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème que je ne comprend pas (logique me direz-vous...)
Je suis passé chez Orange, en fibre, avec une livebox noire, et je n'arrive plus à voir mes films et séries stockés sur mon PC via PLEX (installé sur mon ATV 2), il trouve mon PC, et le serveur PLEX, mais n'affiche pas ma bibliothèque, alors qu'avant, chez SFR, je n'avais aucun problème.......
Mon Apple TV est en WiFi, et mon PC en CPL........
Y aurai-t-il des réglages particulier à faire, dû à la Livebox?...Des ports à ouvrir dans le modem?.......
Si quelqu'un y comprend quelque chose, je lui en serai éternellement reconnaissant!!


----------



## basteros (17 Mars 2015)

Sincèrement les mec, merci!!......10 jours, et pas un connard qui peut même me répondre "je sais pas"!!.....Tu parles d'une communauté de merde!!!!


----------



## basteros (17 Mars 2015)

Sincèrement les mec, merci!!......10 jours, et pas un connard qui peut même me répondre "je sais pas"!!.....Tu parles d'une communauté de merde!!!!


----------



## aurique (17 Mars 2015)

il va se calmer calimero ?!!!  

On est pas à ton service


----------



## tropezina (17 Mars 2015)

et en plus mal embouché, qu'il change de forum, nous en serons ravis.


----------



## basteros (17 Mars 2015)

Loooool......sans déconner,il faut être insultant pour avoir une réponse maintenant?.......J'en était sûr de ça!......Un noob qui demande "comment on fait pour mettre un iphone en dfu?".......ça y'aura 50 réponses,alors qu'il y a des tutos partout pour ça,et moi qui ai un vrai problème,qui cherche de l'aide dans un endroit dédié,j'peu toujours me gratter!!........Pas grave,j'me débrouillerai tout seul comme d'hab,pas besoin de supplier des gens qui au lieu de dire qu'ils ne savent pas,préfère faire les sourds et passer leur chemin!........


----------



## aurique (17 Mars 2015)

vi vi, c’est ça , j'ai attendu que tu nous insultes pour afficher mon incompétence. tu as tout compris, je suis découvert !


----------



## basteros (17 Mars 2015)

Avoues que c'est troublant quand même..........Je tiens tout de même à m'excuser.....Je suis pas comme ça habituellement.......c'est juste que mon souçis me rend dingue......Je suis désolé de m'être emporté,et vais continuer de chercher tout seul dans mon coin......


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2015)

basteros a dit:


> Sincèrement les mec, merci!!......10 jours, et pas un connard qui peut même me répondre "je sais pas"!!.....Tu parles d'une communauté de merde!!!!





basteros a dit:


> Loooool......sans déconner,il faut être insultant pour avoir une réponse maintenant?.......J'en était sûr de ça!......Un noob qui demande "comment on fait pour mettre un iphone en dfu?".......ça y'aura 50 réponses,alors qu'il y a des tutos partout pour ça,et moi qui ai un vrai problème,qui cherche de l'aide dans un endroit dédié,j'peu toujours me gratter!!........Pas grave,j'me débrouillerai tout seul comme d'hab,pas besoin de supplier des gens qui au lieu de dire qu'ils ne savent pas,préfère faire les sourds et passer leur chemin!........


Hé ben, je l'avais pas vu ce message ! 

Je vois que tu t'es fait de nouveaux amis.

Sinon, j'ai bien la fibre, mais je suis chez Bouygues. Alors je ne te réponds quoi ?

Ben voilà, tu as une réponse inutile, mais au moins tu seras à quoi t'en tenir, car je ne sais pas.


----------

